# anyone one eye dominant?



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

as with any shooting sport, the best condition for aiming is keeping both eyes open. it projects the target onto your perspective sight for better placement of the sight alignment. you would be hard pressed, to find a coach in the shooting sports, anywhere, that will not agree with this. almost everyone has "one eye dominance" the key is to establish which eye is the dominant eye and use that eye for the main aiming eye. it's usually, the eye that is on the same side as you "hand" dominance. there are people who are "cross dominant", and "no eye dominant", but it is rare and not really considered common enough to discuss, unless it appears.
generally speaking, it is assumed that a person is eye dominant on the same side as his/her hand dominance.
in learning to shoot with eye dominance, there are times when you need to train the ye dominance to stay in control of the sight picture. this is done simply by blinking the non-dominant eye, when the sight picture shifts off the dominant eyes perspective. people have various levels of eye dominance this becomes apparent when they need to constantly blink the dominant eye in to focus. usually, in these cases, it's just a matter of repetition, until the dominant learns to "be the dominant eye, all the time".


----------



## wcherok (Oct 17, 2015)

I've been bow hunting for over 50 yrs and was taught when shooting gun or bow to close my left eye. It's worked all these years. I forgot to mention I'm right handed. I never heard of shooting with both eyes open until the last few years.


----------



## marshie (Jul 23, 2015)

what happens when you are "no eye dominant"?


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I run into a lot of females that are cross eyed dominant. Most shoot with there dominant eye. My son & daughter both shoot left handed even though they are right handed, due to eye dominance. my other daughter shoots right handed & is right handed.

No eye dominant, I have not come across.

I shoot with one eye closed due to an astigmatism which makes me see 2 sight pins. I don't squeeze my eye shut, which would cause tension. I just close it enough to stop the double vision.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree with ron`s post ,but at my age of 62 with a left eye medical problem now I have to shoot with one eye,the right eye now and that is a much harder way of shooting my bow. with over 50 years with both eyes and have to switch to one is very hard to do.


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

Appears you are left eye dominant from the photo.


----------

